# Did we have any chance?!?!



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Thought I was going to shoot a couple dogs today with some other guys. Turns out they didn't want to walk so we would pull up to a slough, in a 350 Powerstroke piped, turn it off, role down the window and call.

Was I right to sit back and relax? I stopped looking out the window after the first 3 sloughs. :eyeroll:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

nope you where not IMO


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA sat there with the AK 47?

Talk about educating coyotes.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like your "friends" need to be educated on what hunting is supposed to be.

You should have had them drop you off somewhere so you could show them how it's done. 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, they say predator hunting is getting more popular. And they say America is getting fatter.

I say...

Bring on the minus 20 degree cold

Bring on the deep snow

Bring on a real ND winter

Let the lazy boys stay home and watch TV, and let the guys who are willing to walk and work for it go out and hunt.

Tanata sorry to hear about your misfortune. If I were you I would refuse to hunt predators with that group again. Talk about a waste of time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id a told them a**holes to take me home and stop wasting my time. Ive seen this before. Hopefully these are the guys that quit when they cant shoot anything, for obvious reasons.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope! That isn't hunting. Nothing personal, but stunts like that is what gives hunting a bad name. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Hopefully these are the guys that quit when they cant shoot anything, for obvious reasons.


Better watch the Fargo Forum classifieds. These guys will be selling their rifles, camo, calls, and videos after a few seasons of not seeing any coyotes.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

it say NDSU in his profile, maybe thats there place of employment as educators. ps must not have been any snow by the slough cause you didnt mention anything about getting pulled out, or was sombody pulling you with a real pickup 8)


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We had 33' mts and a plow to open something if we thought we would get stuck with the old Powerjoke.

And we could have went and got my Dodge if we needed some torque anyways. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

jason_n said:


> it say NDSU in his profile, maybe thats there place of employment as educators. ps must not have been any snow by the slough cause you didnt mention anything about getting pulled out, or was sombody pulling you with a real pickup 8)


Im guessing students.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Both guys were older gentlemen that have been hunting coyotes since they were youth I guess.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I have called in coyotes and fox before sitting in a vehicle


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

amen fallguy....amen


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Camo? Who needs camo when you have an F350! 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

johndeerel said:


> I have called in coyotes and fox before sitting in a vehicle


Yes, I did to when I had a relatively new 1960 (white) Chevy. Today those tactics might work one out of 20 or 30 times if your lucky. 
I witnessed it this week-end while bow hunting. We drove out into the pasture to eat lunch and watch animals. A fellow pulled in along the other side of the Sheyenne river valley. He was the energetic type, he walked to the edge (15 yards) of a small valley leading to the river and looked in. Then he went back to his vehicle (Jimmy) and set his electronic caller on the hood, and set a big sandbag on his hood. Two minutes later a nice light coyote came running out the bottom of the small valley. He never did see it, but he nearly drove it to us. Just a couple hundred more yards and I would have had to put down my sandwich and pop him.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree fallguy!

bring on the cold temps!! keep these people at home :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> I agree fallguy!
> 
> bring on the cold temps!! keep these people at home :eyeroll:


A funny story related to this:

In the winter between the times I am coaching fall cross country and spring track I donate plasma twice a week to supliment my income. I was in there a few weeks ago and the phlebotamist (spelling?) was looking at the Predator Hunting magazine that I was reading. We got to talking and he was telling me how he also hunted predators and we were shooting the breeze about hunting. Last week I was donating and he was putting the needle in my arm and we got to talking again. He said "I plan on going out this weekend to do some calling". I told him about the high temperature forecast we were going to have and he said "Oh good, just how I like it. I hate going out when it's below zero." I responded with "I like it when its 20 below...it keeps guys like you at home.". We had a good laugh about it. He didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think I would've said that to a guy holding a surenge.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA I second that. I went to the emergancy room a couple years ago, and they broke the IV off in my hand. It was about the most painful thing ever. It was a med student. :x

There was doctors and security running to my room, cuz I was dropping about every word in the book. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL I got good veins. The needles just suck right in.


----------

